# Passare da Debian a Gentoo senza LiveCd come ? [Risolto]

## Ghostraider

Salve a tutti. Ho un problemino. Spero che possiate darmi una mano...

Ho un piccolo server su cui attualmente gira Debian, sono però riuscito ad ottenere di cambiare distro a favore di Gentoo, e fin quì tutto bene, ma il server in questione non è dotato nè di cd-rom nè di floppy...ora come posso fare ad installare Gentoo ?

Sarebbe in teoria possibile scaricare i pacchetti relativi allo stage e al portage e provare a  fare tutto via ssh ugualmente, ma i  moduli del kernel che il livecd precarica ?

Entro lunedì devo riuscire a completare il passaggio...posso farcela ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

potresti usare il sistema corrente.

fai una partizione (o meglio... metti un altro disco) e installi lì sopra. poi scambi i dischi

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ma ovvio... basta scaricarsi lo stage, scompattarlo dentro la partizione creata, chrootarsi dentro e seguire fedelmente il manuale di installazione....

Il livecd serve solo per fare il boot e ottenere una console funzionante... se hai già una distro installata non ti serve il livecd

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao, scusa non ho ben capito, posso allora installare ugualmente utilizzando Debian ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ciao, scusa non ho ben capito, posso allora installare ugualmente utilizzando Debian ?

 

Debian, knoppix, ubuntu, mandriva, fedora, slackware etc... etc... basta che tu riesca ad aprire una console o un termnale

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ciao, scusa non ho ben capito, posso allora installare ugualmente utilizzando Debian ?

 

ma certo... alla fine non cambia niente: il liveCD serve solo ad avviare il sistema

ovviamente se usi il sistema correntemente installato non puoi usare le partizioni correntemente montate, ma se usi un altro hard disk non cambia assolutamente niente

----------

## Ghostraider

Ops scusate ho risposto mentre Cazzantonio scriveva il suo post...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie provo subito. Ciao.

----------

## Cazzantonio

metti il tag [risolto]

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ciao, scusa non ho ben capito, posso allora installare ugualmente utilizzando Debian ?

 

Se il kernel é datato (non ricordo bene, ma qualcosa tipo < 2.4.21) hai dei problmi per fare il chroot. Altrimenti non ci sono problemi, naturalmente la partizione su cui andrai a installare gentoo non deve essere la stessa su cui é installata debian.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao randomize.

Il kernel che girà è questo:

```

Linux doc 2.6.8-2-386 #1 Tue Aug 16 12:46:35 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux

```

per cui dovrei essere relativamente tranquillo. 

Ho optato per installare sull'hard disk per i files delle stampe...non dovrebbe essere utilizzato nel weekend...se mi dite che poi posso spostare sul disco di sistema...vado di chroot...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GiRa

Nella documentazione ci sono delle informazioni su cosa fare per non usare il livecd. Ci sono delle accortezze.

Purtroppo non riesco a riesumare la pagina altrimenti ti darei il link   :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Nella documentazione ci sono delle informazioni su cosa fare per non usare il livecd. Ci sono delle accortezze

 

accortezze? il liveCD serve solo per avviare il sistema. non cambia niente che tu usi il liveCD o un'altra distribuzione.

segui le istruzioni come se niente fosse e basta.

----------

## Ic3M4n

non so cosa possa cambiare...

qui dicono di fare delle cose leggermente differenti, tipo ridichiarare la home etc etc. inoltre non ricordo perchè a volte è necessario oltre al montare il /proc anche montare in bind /dev altrimenti escono una miriade di errori su /dev/null e simili.

----------

## .:chrome:.

io me ne son sempre fregato. spesso installo da knoppix o da altre distribuzioni, e non è mai successo niente di strano

----------

## Ic3M4n

non saprei dirti. io di solito quando installo da knoppix monto la /dev/ in bind e nulla più. però da quanto dicono sul sito consigliano gli altri passaggi. molti dei quali pure io non li ho  mai fatti e tutto risulta corretto.

----------

## GiRa

Il fatto che una cosa funzioni al singolo non significa che funzioni in generale.

La documentazione riporta delle cose aggiuntive, presumo che chi scrive il software lo conosca meglio di me (nel caso di Gentoo) e, quindi, seguire strettamente i passi che mi indica sia un metodo che mi porta al successo con una probabilità maggiore.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Il fatto che una cosa funzioni al singolo non significa che funzioni in generale.
> 
> La documentazione riporta delle cose aggiuntive, presumo che chi scrive il software lo conosca meglio di me (nel caso di Gentoo) e, quindi, seguire strettamente i passi che mi indica sia un metodo che mi porta al successo con una probabilità maggiore.

 

hai ragione, però io ho installato a partire da altri sistemi per più di una volta, e andando sempre a memoria... 

alla peggio succedeva che il sistema si lamentasse perché non trovava /proc o /dev, ma in quei casi lo diceva e bastava fare il mount --bind, come diceva Ic3M4n

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Nella documentazione ci sono delle informazioni su cosa fare per non usare il livecd. Ci sono delle accortezze.

 

La documentazione è stata riscritta più volte perché la gente la trovava troppo complessa...

prima descriveva un sacco di metodi di installazione (compresi quelli da stage 1 o 2) e pure da diverse distribuzioni

ora è stata livellata su una descrizione di un solo metodo di installazione (stage 3) solo dal livecd...

io la preferivo com'era prima, completa ed esauriente

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io la preferivo com'era prima, completa ed esauriente

 

concordo.

dovrebbe essere la gente a documentarsi ed informarsi, non la documentazione ad adattarsi a chi non si degna nemmeno di leggere le man pages

----------

## Ghostraider

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   io la preferivo com'era prima, completa ed esauriente 
> 
> concordo.
> 
> dovrebbe essere la gente a documentarsi ed informarsi, non la documentazione ad adattarsi a chi non si degna nemmeno di leggere le man pages

 

Ok transizione completata   :Very Happy: 

P.S. Concordo appieno con entrambi...è anche per la possibilita di avere una documentazione più tecnica che avevo scelto di utilizzare Gentoo   :Wink: 

Ciao ragazzi grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gaap

Vorrei provare ad installare, per comodità, gentoo dall' interno di un altra distribuzione, ho pensato di fare il chroot all' interno del cd montato ma questo non è possibile. Come posso fare per superare il problema? è possibile vero utilizzare questo metodo di installazione? p.s. chiedo scusa se esistono eventuali topic simili a questo ma non ho idea di che chiavi di ricerca utilizzare in questo caso..   :Cool: Last edited by Gaap on Sat Jun 24, 2006 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> ho pensato di fare il chroot all' interno del cd montato ma questo non è possibile. 

 

EEEHhhh???   :Shocked: 

Scusa ma non basta fare il chroot nella partizione dove scompatti lo stage? (hard disk)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429514-highlight-installare+debian.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430468-highlight-installare+debian.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## Gaap

 *Quote:*   

> EEEHhhh??? 
> 
> Scusa ma non basta fare il chroot nella partizione dove scompatti lo stage? (hard disk) 

 

Si, avevo un attimo di confusione in testa   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429514-highlight-installare+debian.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430468-highlight-installare+debian.html
> ...

 

era quello che cercavo!   :Very Happy:  grazie..

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread di Gaap

----------

